# Bashlin Vs. Klein???



## rahtreelimbs (Dec 21, 2003)

I have been climbing on Bashlin aluminum climbers since I got started. I have heard that Klein climbers have less tendency to "kick out." Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## rborist1 (Dec 21, 2003)

:Eye:


----------



## Froggy (Dec 21, 2003)

*Reply*

I like Kleins a whole lot. To me they tend not to kick out much, but like Rocky J the T2's are the way to go. Real light and realy make a differance when you're on them for a while. I think once you go to the T2's you'll stick with them. They have realy changed my mind. Thanks, BB


----------



## Lumberjack (Dec 21, 2003)

I have Buckingham steel climbers. I started out on Kleins, and when I switched to Buckingham, I noticed a increased kickout factor. I atribute this to the curve in the shank, putting the spike in the wood at the right angle, without having to hold your knee out. 

When I first started, I noticed this, but everyone said that it was just me, but I knew there was a difference. 

Carl


----------



## Davidsinatree (Dec 21, 2003)

Rich, I started on stringer-brooks w/2'' gaffs and was kicking out alot with them.They were killing my confidence about climbing on gaffs.
I started reserching the different gaff designs and liked the looks of the ''geckos'' bird toe gaff. Know someone who used them and liked them alot, if they were made in USA I would have bought a pair, and gecko recalled them for a design flaw. They are no longer available, I think.

The klien gaff is very close to geckos design. I call it the bird toe hook gaff. I bought the kliens with triple thick t-pads and love them. I have not had the chance to use them alot but when I have strapped them on I havent kicked out at all and there comfortable. My confidence has been restord useing kliens.

I havent climbed on bashlan but the gaff looks alot like the buckingham gaff.


----------



## mikecross23 (Dec 21, 2003)

I have nothing to compare b/c I've only used kleins. They hold a pair of one and a half inch pole gaffs that are straight. They need some serious replacing. I borrowed a set of Kleins w/ 2 3/4" tree gaffs and didn't like 'em. I'm used to the short gaff which keeps the feetz close to the tree. Mine are worn down bad so I have a problem w/ them kicking out in thick bark at the base of pines. Hickory trees give me problems too. After the holidays I will get some new ones, until then I'll be kickin' em hard. 

-Mike-


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 22, 2003)

I have used Kleins with the pole gaffs for years, then went to the Bashlin aluminum gaffs. I used them for about a year and went back to the Kleins. The Kleins are heavier, but they really stick. 

mikecross23,
PM me if you need replacement pole gaffs for the Kleins. I can get you a new set at approx. 50% off retail.


----------



## SilverBlue (Dec 22, 2003)

I have only used Klein’s with the 2 ¾ gaffs, the only problem I experienced was having the shank move forward due to lousy L pads that came with them originally. Changed to the aluminum style and they work great, just keep them maintained. Bashlin is not that popular here due to the cost and I would want to try them before laying out the cash.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 22, 2003)

I've got both, and use the bashlins (with the wrap around velcro)due to weight. being sharpened properly makes the most difference to me. I also have the shorty pole gaffs for when I climb creosote trees.


----------

